# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  SHBA - ne 2042 të bardhët pakicë !

## Renea

Sipas parashikimeve te byros amerikane per numerim te popullsis , ne SHBA deri ne vitin 2042 te bardhet dot jen pakic , 8 vite me heret se cmendohej nga nje analiz e mehershme.
Parashikohet qe deri me 2039 SHBA te ket 400 milion banor , ndersa prej ketyre me shum dot jet latino-amerikan dhe aziatik.
Popullata e bardh dot jet e moshuar dhe popullata 85 vjecare dot 3 fishohet.
Pakicat sot ne SHBA perbejn 1/3 e numrit te pergjithshem.

----------


## landi45

latino amerikanet do kene shumicen ne amerike

----------


## xfiles

kjo eshte shenje se po vjen fundi botes.

----------


## RaPSouL

Nuk do e arrijme ate vite  :shkelje syri:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

E pse do permbyset bote ne 2012?

----------


## Qyfyre

Nuk është se rritet numri i përgjithëm i amerikano latinëve. Thjesht nuk do jenë më shumë në vendet e veta po do jenë më shumë në Amerikë.

----------


## xfiles

vallai me mire te permbyset bota se sa te shoh ate dite kur te zinjte ne SHBA do jene shumica, turp per te bardhet.

----------


## Renea

> Nuk është se rritet numri i përgjithëm i amerikano latinëve. Thjesht nuk do jenë më shumë në vendet e veta po do jenë më shumë në Amerikë.


Nuk mundesha ta gjej lajmin ne gjuhen shqipe andaj duheshte ta perkthej.
Por thuheshte , latino-amerikanet , zezaket , aziatiket kan natalitetin shum me te lart se te bardhet , plus edhe ardhjet e tyre ne numer te madh , legalisht dhe ilegalisht.
Prandaj sbesoj se dot humbin ne numer shtetet e tyre am.
Sikur qe ne shqiptaret jemi te shperndar ne gjith boten , por me an te natalitetit prap e kemi mbajt rritjen numerike.

----------


## Qyfyre

> Nuk mundesha ta gjej lajmin ne gjuhen shqipe andaj duheshte ta perkthej.
> Por thuheshte , latino-amerikanet , zezaket , aziatiket kan natalitetin shum me te lart se te bardhet , plus edhe ardhjet e tyre ne numer te madh , legalisht dhe ilegalisht.
> Prandaj sbesoj se dot humbin ne numer shtetet e tyre am.
> Sikur qe ne shqiptaret jemi te shperndar ne gjith boten , por me an te natalitetit prap e kemi mbajt rritjen numerike.


Numri total besoj se nuk ndryshon shumë. Ulet rritja në vendet e tyre dhe rritet ajo në Amerikë. Po të ishin në vendet e tyre dhe mos vinin fare në Amerikë, atëherë ata 5 kalamj do i bënin atje.

----------


## Qyfyre

> vallai me mire te permbyset bota se sa te shoh ate dite kur te zinjte ne SHBA do jene shumica, turp per te bardhet.


Të zinjtë nga 14% që janë sot, parashikohen të bëhen 15% në 2050.

Nuk vijnë shumë zezakë emigrantë.

----------


## derjansi

popullsia e zeze nuk do rritet fare, zezaket kan natalitet te ulet

kurse popullsia latine dhe ajo aziatike po rriten me hapa shum te shpjet

----------


## Renea

*SHBA, se shpejti shumica e popullsise nuk do te jene me te bardhet*


Shtetet e Bashkuara mund të mos jenë më një vend ku popullsia është kryesisht e bardhë. Minoritet me ngjyrë do të kthehen në maxhorancë. Të dhënat janë publikuar nga Zyra e Regjistrimit të Popullsisë e cila flet për një përmbysje të raportit në vitin 2042. Përllogaritjet bëhen në bazë të lindjeve, vdekjeve dhe ritmeve të emigracionit e në bazë të tyre rezulton se minoritetet aktuale do të përbëjnë më vonë 55 per qind të popullsisë.

Hispanikët aktualisht në nivelin e 15 per qind, në vitin 2050 do të zenë 30 per qind të popullsisë amerikane. Afro-amerikanët do të shkojnë në 15 per qind, dhe aziatikët gjithashtu do të njohin një rritje me 4 deri në 9 per qind. Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës janë një komb emigrantësh, dhe shumica prej tyre në të kaluarën vinin nga Europa.

Por për herë të parë në mes të shekullit ku po jetojmë, pushtuesit e vjetër do të kthehen në minoritet. Zyra për regjistrimin e popullsisë parashikon dhe një rritje të banorëve nga 305 milionë aktualisht aty do të banojnë 439 milionë persona në mes të shekullit 21.
http://www.alsat.tv/index.php?option...=3920&Itemid=1

----------


## Qyfyre

Megjithatë si grup të bardhët do jenë akoma të parët.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

> Të zinjtë nga 14% që janë sot, parashikohen të bëhen 15% në 2050.
> 
> Nuk vijnë shumë zezakë emigrantë.


e kam fjalen per jevgjit latine dhe aziatik(sidomos keta), se te zinjte i kam ne simpati.

----------


## Renea

> Megjithatë si grup të bardhët do jenë akoma të parët.


Paske gjet nje arsye per te festu, ne te ardhmen ndoshta edhe kjo sdot jet kshtu mo. Sepse te bardhet dot jen pleq... ska kush ti zevendesoje.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> e kam fjalen per jevgjit latine dhe aziatik(sidomos keta), se te zinjte i kam ne simpati.


OOOOUUUUUU.Ne c'kuptim ta marim ne kete..

----------


## xfiles

> OOOOUUUUUU.Ne c'kuptim ta marim ne kete..


Me ça kuptimi te doje qefi tyja.
Merre me kuptimin qe jam rracist, ose me mire te themi kunder perzjerjes se rracave.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Ahahahahaha mos u ofendo lol...

----------


## xfiles

jo ore, nga ty nuk ofendohem po edepsez je dhe ti  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## derjansi

> Me ça kuptimi te doje qefi tyja.
> Merre me kuptimin qe jam rracist, ose me mire te themi kunder perzjerjes se rracave.


epo athere boju thirrje te bardheve qe te pjellin o xfiles lol se me ka ni e me ka dy fmi nuk shtohet popullata lol

----------

